# mcafee; initializing common updater



## jadons (Oct 22, 2007)

I cannot update mcafee virusscanner anymore: message is that the subsystem for common updater cannot be initialized. Mcafee framework service needs to be active. Mcafee common framework-error: 80070776 @ 2


----------



## ACE8018 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ive had this same problem; here is a few solutions

Solution 1. uninstall the program, then reinstall

Solution 2. depending on how long ago u installed it, u can do system restore to the point where u didnt have it installed on the computer. Then u install it again and see what happenes


----------

